
Lost plans for Wright brothers’ ‘Flying Machine’ found after 36 years - rayascott
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/lost-plans-for-wright-brothers-flying-machine-found-after-36-years/2016/04/02/e526fd56-f6b2-11e5-9804-537defcc3cf6_story.html
======
xiphias
[http://www.google.com/patents/US821393](http://www.google.com/patents/US821393)

The OCR made lots of mistakes

~~~
xiphias
[https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=patentimages.storage.goog...](https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/pdfs/US821393.pdf)

------
cthulhujr
Though they're common to the area, these underground storage facilities are
interesting places. They're large enough to drive semi-trucks through. One
notable client has tons of old movie memorabilia (scripts, costumes, set
pieces, film, etc.). They're also a common place for small data centers and
digital archives.

------
inanutshellus
Didn't know it'd been lost, so learning it was found taught me two things. ^_^

------
otterley
Source article: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/lost-plans-for-
wright-b...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/lost-plans-for-wright-
brothers-flying-machine-found-
after-36-years/2016/04/02/e526fd56-f6b2-11e5-9804-537defcc3cf6_story.html)

~~~
dang
Thanks! Changed to that from [http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/wright-
brothers-1903-...](http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/wright-
brothers-1903-flying-machine-patent-
found/?utm_source=feedly&utm_medium=webfeeds).

Submitters: HN prefers original sources. When there's an obvious original
source, please submit that instead. This is in the site guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

